# Yay!!



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

As some of you know we have been linked with a little blue! We met his social worker today and it's all started to move. We go to panel in January and start intros at the end of Jan. Seems ages away but there's so much to do in between with meetings and bits and obviously Christmas I'm sure it'll go quickly!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant news, really pleased for you - lots to do now, exciting times!

Xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

you're SO going to be wishing Christmas away this year!
exciting times!


kj x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hehe I know. I love Christmas but this year I can't focus on it. But I should enjoy it as it's the last one as a family of 2 😀 3 if we include our fur baby hehe


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats - I know you will spend all Christmas dreaming about next one with your LO but try and enjoy the time with OH too.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Fab news kellogs exciting times ahead


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Great news Kelloggs. Very pleased for you x


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Well done kellogs. The wait for January will fly by😀


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Huge congrats xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fantastic news congratulations, we go to matching pa el next week and it has come around so fast ao christmas will fly :0)


----------

